# escuchar televisión o mirar televisión



## owloki

Por la tarde me gusta mirar la televisión.

¿Es correcto?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Es correcto, pero, al menos por acá, es mas usual decir: "*mirar televisión*".

Saludos,


----------



## Fernita

Ayutuxte said:


> Es correcto, pero, al menos por acá, es mas usual decir: "*mirar televisión*".
> 
> Saludos,


 
En Argentina también es más común decir *"mirar televisión*", sin el artículo.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

En Argentina:

*mirar televisión*
o
*ver televisión*


----------



## Fernita

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> En Argentina:
> 
> *mirar televisión*
> o
> *ver televisión*


 
Sí, Bocha, es cierto.
Más común es decir: "Voy a ver televisión".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá es ver televisión.


----------



## Kangy

Una pregunta... por qué el título del thread dice "escuchar"?


----------



## owloki

porque hablo francés y en francés se dice ''écouter la télevision''. écouter - escuchar.


----------



## Fernita

owloki said:


> porque hablo francés y en francés se dice ''écouter la télevision''. écouter - escuchar.


 
En español:

*escuchar* la radio

¡Qué increíble que se diga así en francés cuando hay una imagen!


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

En francés, se dice "regarder" o "mirar" la televisión igual que en italiano se dice "guardar".  Los anglosajones, sin embargo, "watch TV" o sea "vigilan" o "cuidan" la pequeña pantalla.


----------



## owloki

enseño ingles aquí en quebec y mis alumnos dicen siempre ''listen the television'' porque están traduciendo del francés ''écouter la television''... yo sé que es raro decir escuchar la televisión, pero por estas partes es lo que se dice...  pero puede ser que se dice ''regarder la tele'' tambien. bueno, estamos en el mal foro para eso!!


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

No entiendo para nada.  Radio-Canada Televisión (no Radio Caracas Televisión) tiene el eslogan "Regardez, pour voir".  Es decir 'Miren, para ver" ...


----------



## carloscarpio

Hola:

En España lo más usual es decir *ver la televisión*.


----------



## chics

Hola. En España usamos siempre el artículo, escuchar _la_ radio, ver _un_ dvd, ver _la_ tele, etc. 

En cuanto a ver/mirar, en Cataluña decimos _mirar_: _mirar la tele_ significa estar viendo y escuchando, prestando atención, una película, por ejemplo, mientras que _ver la tele_ es literalmente eso, verla, aunque esté apagada, por contraposición a no verla porque te tapa alguien, no hay tele, no sabes donde está o lo que sea. Análogamente ocurre con ecuchar/oir la radio. 
En el resto de España (no puedo asegurar si en toda ella...) se dice _ver la tele_ y no _mirarla_.


----------



## lpfr

Acabo de hacer un "sondeado" Google:
  "ver televisión"   732 000
  "ver la televisión"  473 000
  "mirar televisión" 61 200
  "mirar la televisión"  42 000
  "escuchar la televisión" 5 690
  "oír la televisión" 1 430
  "escuchar televisión" 271
  "oír televisión" 90

  Pero yo prefiero ver* la* televisión.


----------



## lpfr

Suite de mes sondages:
  "regarder la télévision"  319 000
  "voir à la télévision"  46 900
  "voir la télévision" 14 700
  "écouter la télévision"  12 800
  "regarder à la télévision" 10 400


----------



## sanavia

¿"Escuchar televisión"?
¡Es la primera vez que lo veo eso, qué raro!  (La radio s'écoute car c'est du son mais la télé se regarde car c'est de l'image, bien sûr avec du son).

Eso es el francés de los años 1940, hoy en 2007 en Francia (casi) todo el mundo dice : *Regarder la télé (cet aprem je vais regarder la télé).*


----------



## lpfr

sanavia said:


> ¿"Escuchar televisión"?
> ¡Es la primera vez que lo veo eso, qué raro!  (La radio s'écoute car c'est du son mais la télé se regarde car c'est de l'image, bien sûr avec du son).
> 
> Eso es el francés de los años 1940, hoy en 2007 en Francia (casi) todo el mundo dice : *Regarder la télé (cet aprem je vais regarder la télé).*


 Note historique: dans le début des années 40 les seuls qui pouvaient regarder la télévision en France étaient les allemands qui étaient en convalescence à Paris y regardaient les transmissions en circuit fermé faites, par les allemands, à partir de la rue Cognac-Jay (oui, déjà).
  Je me suis limité à faire des statistiques sans tenir en compte la logique. Par contre je n'ai fait les combinaisons avec "télé" ou "tele".


----------



## owloki

Entonces en el noreste de quebec se habla el francés de los años 1940!!


----------



## sanavia

Te lo aseguro que casi toda la gente en Francia dice "regarder la télé(vision)".
Es como si yo digo que estoy mirando la radio ... 

Bueno, es como la diferencia entre "je joue de la guitare" en francés y "toco la guitarra" en español (je touche la guitare) que me hace reir, sobretodo cuando me preguntan "¿Tocas algún instrumento?" (sans arrière-pensées...)

¡Asi son los idiomas!


----------



## mandrilko

Hola a todos, en Colombia no decimos "mirar televisión", sino "ver televisión". El sentido es muy diferente, cuando vemos televisión es porque hay un programa que nos interesa, estamos viendo el contenido que presenta la pantalla. Mirar la televisión implica mirar al aparato, no necesariamente encendido (así suene un poco absurdo). Se me ocurre un ejemplo para explicar la diferencia:

"Ayer por la tarde estaba viendo televisión y de repente se apagó sin razón aparente. Hoy por la mañana la miré con atención por un momento y noté que el cable estaba mal conectado..."

Un saludo.

Mandrilko


----------



## shelmiket

si te sirve de algo en la vida cotidiana se suele decir:
ver la tele
no mires tanto la tele y hazme un poquito de caso...
sube el volumen o dale voz que no oigo nada
la tele no se oye o no se escucha nada
P.D. ver televisión es cien por cien sudamericano, comprueba si la REA lo acepta


----------



## GURB

Hola
Normalmente debe decirse *ver la tele* y *oír la radio.
*Veamos por qué. Nos lo explica Ramón Carnicer, Tradición y evolución en el lenguaje actual, Ed. Prensa española, pp 234-236.
" En cuanto al par _oír_ y_ escuchar_, el segundo supone, como _mirar_ respecto de _ver_, aplicarse a captar datos sonoros. _Oír_ puede ser la percepción vaga -sin atender a ellos ni, por consiguiente, percibirlos en sentido riguroso- de los sonidos que de modo casi continuo nos llegan; o bien la captación de todos o de una parte de ellos mediante atención o selección, es decir, escuchando. [...]
De ahí que, frente al francés, como señal de atención o llamada a alguien, no digamos _Escuche Vd_. sino _Oiga Vd_., es decir, no solicitamos del llamado la disposición perceptiva que supone _escuchar_, sino que lo llevamos directamente a la función misma de_ oír_".
Sin más


----------



## Tina.Irun

chics said:


> Hola. En España usamos siempre el artículo, escuchar _la_ radio, ver _un_ dvd, ver _la_ tele, etc.
> 
> En cuanto a ver/mirar, en Cataluña decimos _mirar_: _mirar la tele_ significa estar viendo y escuchando, prestando atención, una película, por ejemplo, mientras que _ver la tele_ es literalmente eso, verla, aunque esté apagada, por contraposición a no verla porque te tapa alguien, no hay tele, no sabes donde está o lo que sea. Análogamente ocurre con ecuchar/oir la radio.
> En el resto de España (no puedo asegurar si en toda ella...) se dice _ver la tele_ y no _mirarla_.


 
Nosotros también miramos o vemos la tele. 
¿Qué haces? Estoy mirando/estoy viendo la tele.

También se puede oir la tele cuando está encendida y no se mira    
En France, je  regarde la télé et je peux l´entendre depuis la cuisine.


----------



## mandrilko

Hola de nuevo...

Shelmiket tiene razón, "ver televisión" es bastante sudamericano, conozco españoles que "miran el partido por tv", cosa que en Colombia no pasa , supongo que eran de Cataluña, por lo que dice chics.

Sin embargo, insisto en la diferencia, al menos en el uso cotidiano, entre "escuchar" y "oír", y "ver" y "mirar". Desafortunadamente no tengo un diccionario de la Real Academia conmigo. Pero creo que, más allá de lo que diga la academia, es un hecho que los sentidos dados a estos verbos varían según el contexto cultural. Por eso en Colombia vemos el partido mientras que en España lo miran (al menos en Cataluña  ) .

Creo que vale la pena preguntarse si se debe hablar siempre como uno aprendió en su país de origen, o adaptarse a las expresiones locales del mismo idioma en otro país. Si uno cambia de idioma, debe cambiar la expresión... no se puede decir "voir la TV" en Francia, simplemente no es correcto... pero, ¿podría decirse "ver la TV" en Cataluña?

Abrazos.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!

je voulais confirmer que l'on dit bien "regarder la télé" et non "écouter" voilà la définition du dictionnaire TLF:
*a)* Diriger, fixer les yeux sur quelque chose, sur quelqu'un, sur un spectacle. Synon. _considérer, contempler, examiner, fixer, inspecter, observer, scruter, dévisager_; (fam., pop. ou arg.) _bigler, frimer, gaffer, lorgner, loucher, mater, mirer, reluquer, viser, zyeuter_. _Regarder des images, des photographies, un tableau, le paysage; *regarder (un film, une émission à) la télévision*_*.* _Elle regardait la ville, les quais et la foule à mouchoirs, parce qu'il faut bien regarder quelque chose quand on a les yeux ouverts_ (Duhamel, _Suzanne_, 1941, p. 302):

On dit par exemple qu'il ne faut pas écouter tout ce qui est dit à la télé, mais on regarde la télé et on écoute la radio.

à bientôt!


----------



## chics

mandrilko said:


> ¿podría decirse "ver la TV" en Cataluña?


Sí. Por cierto, _mirar_ la tele no se dice sólo en Cataluña, Iglesia dice que en el País Vasco también. Tal vez es en el norte de España.


----------



## poupounette

Mmm, yo soy navarra y nunca he dicho u oído decir "mirar la tele"


----------



## Mathilde56

Je suis française et je n'ai JAMAIS entendu qui que ce soit dire "écouter la télévision" ! C'est peut-être une de ces horreurs que l'on entend dans certaines maisons comme "fermer la lumière" mais dans les deux cas, c'est aussi laid qu'incorrecte ! 

;o)


----------



## owloki

Je trouve cela bien drôle parce qu'ici au Québec on dit toujours "fermer la lumière"...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Owloki :

Oui ce sont ces petites différences qui rendent l'étude des langues si intéressantes.

Et ce qui s'emploie en France n'est pas la panacée universelle. Nous sommes plusieurs pays à employer la même langue, chacun y apporte ses variantes.

Chez nous aussi, dans ma famille et je parle de la France, on disait ferme la lumière. Et le dictionnaire du CNRTL indique cette possibilité d'emploi:

*b)* de façon à interrompre un débit. _Fermer un robinet, une écluse, une vanne._ _Et cette usine (...) dont on avait négligé de fermer le compteur électrique et qui s'illuminait tous les soirs dans le désert_ (Tharaud, _Dingley,_ 1906, p. 104) : 2. Une bonne invention ces « lampes-témoins », on voit quels clients usent trop de lumière (...). Il *ferme *la « minuterie » et tire à lui les couvertures. Tiens, Renée qui allume (...). « Si elle n'a pas éteint dans cinq minutes, pense Lecouvreur, je lui coupe le courant. »
Dabit, _Hôtel,_ 1929, p. 87.
− [P. méton. de l'obj.] _Fermer l'eau, le poste, la télévision._ 

C'est tout à fait correct.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## verdelette

Je suis Québécoise et je peux te confirmer, Owloki, que tu n'es pas fou, on dit bien "écouter la télévision" et "fermer la lumière" ici dans la Belle Province!

Cependant, plusieurs s'efforcent de dire _regarder la télévision_ et _éteindre la lumière_ pour ne pas choquer les oreilles sensibles et puritaines...! Quant à moi, j'adore les langues, les dialectes, les régionalismes et toutes les classes d'argot et de "barbarismes" qui les rendent si intéressants! Si ceux-ci peuvent nous paraître laids et incorrects, c'est souvent parce qu'on conçoit le langage de façon trop rigide... plutôt qu'une entité immuable et intouchable, c'est plutôt une créature vivante et multiforme!

Mais j'avoue que j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi on utilise _écouter_ pour parler d'un appareil qui se distingue de son prédécesseur, la radio, par sa fonction visuelle... Quelqu'un a des idées?


----------



## starforce

*** Reflexiones fuera de tono. Norma 10
Gévy (moderadora)

En Español se dice: "Voy a ver la tele" y en algunas ocasiones también se dice: "Estoy mirando la tele" pero la expresión más generalizada es "Estoy viendo la tele".


----------



## nikimari

Hablo francés tambien, y por mi parte se dicen: regarder la télévision, écouter la radio.


----------

